# What has helped your cycling improve the most?



## night cycler (25 Nov 2015)

I suppose it is fair to say that the more you cycle the better (and fitter) you become. But I was thinking in more specific terms.

When I go out, at some point in the ride I make a conscious decision to incorporate a hill or too in to the route. Some may feel that focussing specifically on hills is a big help, or maybe long distance rides are the way to go.

For me, I would say cycling very frequently is a key issue, and giving myself that slight struggle each ride with an hill or too.

Also, I find being relaxed is a big help, so I prefer cycling when there is hardly any traffic around. Living very close to town means going out very late at night or the small hours when the roads are quiet.


----------



## winjim (25 Nov 2015)

Depends what you mean by improve. My single biggest "performance" improvement came when I bought a decent pair of properly fitting shoes. I made a joke about it at the time, but then came back from my usual ride with nine PRs!


----------



## Neilsmith (25 Nov 2015)

Miles on the bike first and foremost, for me I mix the rides up sometimes doing hill repeats, sometimes long rides and other times as fast as I can comfortably manage without half killing myself. But I'm riding for fun may be completely different if I decided I wanted to race, I'd probably do some research into what was best for that


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2015)

The bike


----------



## Saluki (25 Nov 2015)

Losing weight has been my best improvement. I was getting the miles in but eating badly. When I decided to shift the extra timber, I was already reasonably fit and losing the weight meant I could go further, faster and have much much more fun while doing it. My hill climbing has improved no end (still a chicken descender though)


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2015)

Staying relaxed and just enjoying it is the key, try pushing it and tense up and you will be slower IMO.


----------



## PK99 (25 Nov 2015)

joining a club and riding with other people esp more experienced cyclists.


----------



## gaz71 (25 Nov 2015)

Changing from a mountain bike to a hybrid has helped me.i can ride longer and faster,just need to shift some weight now.


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2015)

My cycling has improved in terms of fitness, confidence and skills, which have been helped by

Cycle Chat.
Riding in a group.
Trying new routes.
Skyrides local.
Eating better, before, during and after a ride.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2015)

Sheer, bloody minded persistence.


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Nov 2015)

Ride, eat. sleep, repeat............


----------



## Mrs M (25 Nov 2015)

More miles definitely.
Having little goals to reach, cycle for 40 mins, make it an hour next time.
Riding in "proper" road shoes.
Trying something different, a bit of "mud munching" on Mr M's bike (only if I clean it though).


----------



## G3CWI (25 Nov 2015)

The eventual realisation that clipless pedals are not compulsory. Once replaced with good flat pedals my inclination to cycle grew dramatically with subsequent performance improvements.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2015)

Moving house so the commute became longer.... I'm a lazy bod who doesn't go the long way round just for fun!


----------



## winjim (25 Nov 2015)

I don't quite get this "deciding to incorporate a hill or two". I live in Sheffield and ride in the Peak District, it's all bloody hills. They're just a natural part of cycling to me, it would be boring without them.


----------



## Snugglebum (25 Nov 2015)

The question is a bit backwards for me. Nothing has helped improve my cycling other than more cycling!

But cycling enriches me loads. It encourages me not to smoke (perpetual ex smoker these last two years). Ensures I'm active every single day no matter what. It's great for my reflexes and general awareness.

And the more I do it, the better I am at doing it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Nov 2015)

Losing over 8 stone, turbo trainers, joining a club, mixing disciplines(I MTB and ride CX, occasionally race) and my garmin


----------



## windyrider (25 Nov 2015)

Decent indoor trainer, a proper coach, diet, bikes, decent clothing, French cycling club, learning French :-), Mountains do not forget mountains and riding definitely riding the bikes, riding them quite a lot. Bugger missed out coffee. Music that's essential, what turbo session would work without music ??


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2015)

Losing 4.5 stone in weight and riding regularly. Weight is very important on my rides because they nearly all feature thousands of feet of climbing, some very steep.


----------



## tyred (26 Nov 2015)

Learning to ignore the cycle computer and all other facts and figures and just riding my bike if, when and how I liked certainly improved my cycling enjoyment.


----------



## Bollo (27 Nov 2015)

tyred said:


> Learning to ignore the cycle computer and all other facts and figures and just riding my bike if, when and how I liked certainly improved my cycling enjoyment.


Getting all into the numbers and paying slavish attention to the cycle computer


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2015)

Bollo said:


> Getting all into the numbers and paying slavish attention to the cycle computer


Well, whatever makes you happy. Now get back to playing with spreadsheets!


----------



## Bollo (27 Nov 2015)

tyred said:


> Well, whatever makes you happy. Now get back to playing with spreadsheets!


Speadsheets!? Good god man, it's not 1997!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2015)

I didn't know there was anything wrong with my cycling until I started to read CC


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Nov 2015)

Breathing.

I used to breath at the top of my lungs - sort of keeping them full and only exhaling as much as I thought I needed.

Now I make sure I exhale as much as I can and the inhale looks after itself.


----------



## ayceejay (30 Nov 2015)

8 stone is 112 lbs how is it possible to lose that much without having something, like a leg removed?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Nov 2015)

ayceejay said:


> 8 stone is 112 lbs how is it possible to lose that much without having something, like a leg removed?


Penis reduction


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2015)

ayceejay said:


> 8 stone is 112 lbs how is it possible to lose that much without having something, like a leg removed?


By starting off at least 8 stone overweight? 

I have lost well over 4 stone and intend to lose another stone so that would be about 5 in total and there are lots of people much fatter than I was!


----------



## ayceejay (30 Nov 2015)

This is taking the thread off topic but I have 20 lbs in excess weight and hardly any of that is willy 
I lose three pounds and then put it back on again so how do/did you do it? Should I start another thread?


----------



## LocalLad (30 Nov 2015)

ayceejay said:


> This is taking the thread off topic but I have 20 lbs in excess weight and hardly any of that is willy
> I lose three pounds and then put it back on again so how do/did you do it? Should I start another thread?


Do you really have that as excess? The reason I ask is that the heavier you are, the easier it is to lose weight. If you were 10St over weight, bet it would drop off you, but if that's all you have, you might struggle


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2015)

Being able to stay on has been a major factor.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Nov 2015)

In this order;

Joining cyclechat
Buying a road bike
Joining strava.

Before these I was a non serious commuter who used cycling as a utalitarian device.


The most impactful being joining cyclechat.


----------



## 123456789 (10 Dec 2015)

Joining a club and doing 1 season of wednesday night tens (time trials) and the occassional Sunday 10 or 25.

I only get out at weekends but being able to leave work early and adding in those miles midweek made a huge difference


----------



## speccy1 (11 Dec 2015)

Buying a bike


----------



## Postmanhat (11 Dec 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Breathing.
> 
> I used to breath at the top of my lungs - sort of keeping them full and only exhaling as much as I thought I needed.
> 
> Now I make sure I exhale as much as I can and the inhale looks after itself.



I've started doing this on the few occasions I've been out recently and finding it's really helping with recovery after an effort.

In terms of fitness - hills. Luckily I love 'em as am too lazy to push myself on the flat

Technique - riding in the wind/rain forces me to think more about my position on the bike


----------



## montage (13 Dec 2015)

good winter gear


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Dec 2015)

Lots of mileage
Going quite hard on most rides, even the daily commute. Use it as interval training.
Ride with faster riders than you at weekends - demoralising to begin with but satisfying as you improve.
Strava.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2015)

Does a double coronary artery bypass graft count?


----------



## Mr. P (18 Dec 2015)

Realising that you have to be mentally in the 'right place', otherwise nothing else quite works out.


----------

